# Minor mishaps that send you cross eyed



## JayD (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Folks,
How many of you blokes have had minor altercation with you equipment! Me the other day I was grinding out a pine stump when wammo a piece of the stump made it past my grinder curtains and near on gave me a black eye on the old hanger, I just stood there tears in my eyes for about 5 mins. then back to work I went, the customer laughed when she realized what happened. But I tell you it bloody hurt...so whats happened to U That your laughed about later??


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 29, 2006)

We were removing a maple and I had spiked up about 20 ft. when the client came out and started asking some questions. I leaned back and started shooting the breeze and never reset my gaffs. After about five minutes I gaffed out and slide down the trunk, slamming my face into the trunk and digging a big furrow on the underside of my chin. When I swiped my chin with the back of my hand it was pretty bloody and blood started dripping onto my shirt. I was embarassed, but didn't want to come down so I started climbing. I could hear the client say to the groundy; "I think he's bleeding" to which the groundy replied; "Oh, he always does that." I still have a small scar on my chin but it's a good reminder to always pay attention to business and never count on your groundies for sympathy.
Phil


----------



## Climb020 (Dec 29, 2006)

I was removing this limb on an ash one day. I walked all the way out and started to take off the tip. I didn't double tie or make an under cut and when the piece started to fall it loaded up the rest of the limb. The minute the tip was loose it shot me 1/2 way across the tree and my saw was flying about (happy I had a lanyard cause that could have been bad).

Though it was a fun ride and probally looked really funny from the ground I haven't done it again and have corrected myself when doing other work like it. Luckily nobody got hurt but I was a little freaked out for a minute.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 29, 2006)

Was running late for the bbq being cooked up while line clearing in the bush and decided to speed things up by falling the head of the tree out,went sideways ran to the other side of the bucket lol,it fell on the tray of the bucket bending it somewhat.put the wind up me but made the bbq on time.


----------



## Bermie (Dec 29, 2006)

Spiking down an easy cauarina removal, end of the day, near the bottom, hot, tired only had the wirecore on the side D's...
Stood up too straight, wizz bump all the way to the bottom! Thank God it was only about 8' but grazed up the insides of my arms, I always use two tie ins now.


----------



## diltree (Dec 29, 2006)

It was 5 years ago, I was 22 years old. I had just gone through a rough breakup with my girlfriend and was not sleeping at all. We had a big job planned on a Friday and I had gone out Thursday night till about 1 a.m., many spirits were had that evening regardless of the fact I had to be into work early to set up for the job. I came in at 6 am and took one of our forestry units to the nursery to dump the chips out to use the forestry as an extra chipper truck for the up and coming job. When dumping the truck I put the chipper box down but had forgotten that this was a forestry unit not just a chipper truck.( its easy to get confused we have a lot of rigs). On the way out the boom caught the wires and over I went, I remember the feeling of the truck tipping and asking my self "whats going on here is there a cliff I didn't see?" next thing you know the truck was on its side and I was crawling out the shattered front window. I have been doing this since I was 15 years old, and to this date this is my only accident(knock on wood). The moral of the story: "Women Weaken Knees"


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 29, 2006)

*holy chit*

yesterday i was sitting passenger when the speeding driver on a no truck rd hit the mirror with a leaning tree smashing it on the door and sending shards of glass all over me. thank god my arm was not hanging out or my face was not looking out that window. if i was in a tee shirt i would have ben pretty messed up because it realy hit me hard. my low bidding greedy ignorant boss did not even ask if we were ok nor did he act like he really cared. just was happy to get to the next job. today he made us finish a 3 day job in 1 by spiking 30 some beautiful mature 90 ft oaks 4 major dead with just 2 climbers. what a common pos. this company should be banned. the people were so happy with the price they pd before we even did 2 trees. the company name is clowser tree service. all people beware of this company unless looking 4 cheep monster removals. than i guess we are good but safety is a major problem because the only safe person that cares is me. what a shame.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 29, 2006)

*fu%#en mother fuc%#r*

one time i forced something out of the side bin because it was stuck. i looked and yanked as hard as i could and out came a shovel handle and whacked me square in the nose:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 29, 2006)

*today*

after stripping out a large tree and popped the top i left standing 2 drop later then i went up a another large tree about 20 ft away and was about 70 or so ft up when the tree i was in just went boom and violently shook. i near chit my pants. when i realized a very inexperienced groundie dropped the log and smashed the tree i was in. he never said anything or warned me. after screaming at the illegal immigrant my greedy POS slave driving cheep skate boss just said didn't you hear the saw running. im just thinking with 10 groundies all i ever hear is as saw running. i was so angry when i saw the stupid illegal working under under the tree i was up i cut a nice dead stub and dropped it on him and said didn't u hear the saw running. i am a firm believer and its even in the holy bible an eye 4 an eye even though 2 wrongs dont make a right i still feel better:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 30, 2006)

One time I got a throw bag stuck on a branch and was pulling with all my might to bring it back to earth. Well sure enough it came back down alright... hitting me right where it hurts.


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 30, 2006)

Small Wood said:


> never count on your groundies for sympathy.
> Phil



Boy, ain't that the truth. 
Last spring, was taking down a locust and a white pine that were side by side. Tied into the pine, swung into the locust and chunked it down to 15 feet. Went to swing back into the pine and miscalculated a bit-figured I could drop right between two limbs without a problem. So as I'm flying through the air, the handle of my saw catches on one of the branches, jerks me to a halt, and spins my body to the right smacking the area around my "family jewels" into the branch. So I'm hanging there trying to unsuccessfully ignore the pain when I start feeling a burning in my lower leg. I look down and see that somehow I've gotten contorted enough that my leg is resting right on the muffler of the saw I just used to chunk down forty feet of stem. A few choice curse words later and I've freed myself and am again swinging through the air. However, I am now way out of position and instead of hitting the pine feet first, I hit it pretty much face first-scraping up the whole side of my face and nose (and breaking my safety glasses in the process.) So I'm hanging there, bloody, burnt, and battered, wondering how so much went so wrong so fast. I look down to ask my groundies to send up a towel to wipe off the blood, and there they are, laughing so hard, they can't even stand up! No sympathy at all, can you believe it? Just mentioning that incident will still send my groundies into convulsions of laughter. But the worst part of the whole incident-had to go to dinner with my g/f and her parents at a very fancy restaurant the next evening, and there I was in a suit and tie with a black eye and half of my face scabbed up. Just goes to show, never plan on going anywhere nice with a treeman-you never know what lengths we will go to to try and get out of it.


----------



## maxburton (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not sure if this counts, but while reading this thread, I got up to get some noodles I was boiling, put them in a bowl, and somehow ended up slamming the bowl onto the counter and cutting my hand worse than I ever have while doing tree work. But it's work-related!


----------

